# Feelings of Confusion



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't know what's wrong with me today but I just feel out of it. It's almost like dp again but I hope that's not coming back. I still feel real, everything else feels real, but it's hard to explain. I don't feel like I have any thoughts at all. It's like the opposite of dp or something. Like I'm unaware of everything, yet im still in some kind of dream. I'm aware of different parts of the dream but Im forgetting most of it, but not a dream- this is happening with life. What's going on? I feel like im teleporting through awareness.

I just feel confused like how did I get here and what's going on?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

:\ I don't know man. Just one of those days?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I dont know man it's so weird. It's like there's a fog in my eyes. It's like I don't know where I am.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

this is how i feel with dp...opposite of self awareness. like you can't see anything and like you are unaware of every thought, action, or thing that you do, maybe like you are blind and invisible at the same time. maybe it's a normal human thing. not quite sure.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

That sucks peachy, I feel like Im being flushed down a drain. I feel like you said.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I feel like Im asleep and having a lucid dream.


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey
you are not alone, i have these feelings of confusion and not knowing where i am everyday!!
its awful.....


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

peachyderanged said:


> this is how i feel with dp...opposite of self awareness. like you can't see anything and like you are unaware of every thought, action, or thing that you do, maybe like you are blind and invisible at the same time. maybe it's a normal human thing. not quite sure.


yea same here, that is exactly how i am


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I laid my head down on my desk at work. An hour later I woke up on the floor. That hour of sleep combined with a mountain dew and a pepsi has woken me out of whatever that was. I think I was just really tired.

Thankfully there's no supervisors on third shift.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

good, i'm glad to hear


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I got a bit worried there for a while.... Glad you're ok Jesse.
I had an anxiety-attack from obsessing about feeling pretty much like you described, and that's what brought all this back again  If I'd only managed to let it go and not be scared, I might have been fine now.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

You forgot to take your thyroid meds Jesse, THAT'S what it IS and it's dangerous, you can end up in a coma  . Please don't do it again or I'll have to come and sort you out. :wink: I'm serious don't do it, you hear me.


----------

